# Push Scooters.



## Alley-cat (Oct 24, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about different brands of push scooters? I have one that has 12 1/2 inch by 2/14 inch tires and it looks 1960's to me..it was originally bright yellow and has been painted blue at some stage...and I also would like to know it the handle bars are original or not because they don't seem to be in the same condition as the rest of the scooter.

thank-you!!

Allison.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 24, 2009)

looks like someone welded a tricycle steer tube to theframe and it looks maybe early 80's with the rims


----------



## Alley-cat (Oct 24, 2009)

Is it possible that part of the frame is older than the rims do you think?? I thought that the rims definately looked like an 80's sort of style from the way old bmx kids bikes were of that era. 

it's a bit of a mish mash then....the back break seems to rest on the tire while it is in motion..would it have been designed like that?? or is it a fault? 
there's quite a few holes that don't match up also. 

I found this so I just wanted it for the fun of it...maye be just as a little project. 


thanks for your help 

Allison


----------

